# PUL cover as swim diaper?



## Surreal

I know, I know... some might suggest I just buy a swim diaper, but I'm a bit of a cheap arse, sometimes. It is possible I can use a PUL cover as a swim diaper? Isn't it the same thing? Considering using one of my Ebay-bought Flip covers as a swim diaper.

Also, do you put an insert in the PUL cover(aka, swim diaper), or just leave the cover empty? :wacko:

Addenum: I mentioned using an organic insert, and had someone tell me having the insert would increase the chance of leaking into the pool. Uhm, what? Just wanna confirm, on that respect. >.<


----------



## Rachel_C

You can, apparently, just use a cover as a swim nappy. However, I wouldn't want to use something like a Flip cover because then PUL would be directly in contact with LO's skin and I can't imagine that would be too nice. You wouldn't want to use an insert - swim nappies aren't meant to catch wee, just poo. An insert would become very heavy straight away and I agree that it might make the nappy more prone to leaking as it would become so heavy that it might drag the cover out of shape. 

I personally would use something like an unstuffed pocket nappy as they are fleece lined so would be ok against LO's skin. Something like an ebay cheapie might be good because you won't need to worry too much about the chlorine. I wouldn't use an expensive nappy as you don't know what would happen to the elastic if you use it fairly often (Flips are well known for poor elastic anyway so I wouldn't risk it with them). Or there are covers out there with a softer lining than the plasticky side of the PUL, maybe one of those.


----------



## sausages

I was just coming to ask a very similar question!! The blurb for the gen-y universal says it can be used as a swim nappy, but i wondered about an insert and thought probably not. I'll maybe do what Rachel suggests instead though and use an unstuffed pockt. Probably one of his ebay cheapies just in case the pool water affects it at all. :)


----------



## Surreal

Rachel_C said:


> You can, apparently, just use a cover as a swim nappy. However, I wouldn't want to use something like a Flip cover because then PUL would be directly in contact with LO's skin and I can't imagine that would be too nice. You wouldn't want to use an insert - swim nappies aren't meant to catch wee, just poo. An insert would become very heavy straight away and I agree that it might make the nappy more prone to leaking as it would become so heavy that it might drag the cover out of shape.
> 
> I personally would use something like an unstuffed pocket nappy as they are fleece lined so would be ok against LO's skin. Something like an ebay cheapie might be good because you won't need to worry too much about the chlorine. I wouldn't use an expensive nappy as you don't know what would happen to the elastic if you use it fairly often (Flips are well known for poor elastic anyway so I wouldn't risk it with them). Or there are covers out there with a softer lining than the plasticky side of the PUL, maybe one of those.

Ooooh, I have an Ebay cheapie that'll work great, then! :happydance: Maybe a bit silly but... wouldn't you end up with a lot of wee floating around in the nappy, then, if your don't have an insert? I can see how a ebay cheapie would work, though, since you have the fleece built in -- hopefully keep some of the wee away from LO's skin for a little bit. :)


----------



## strawberry19

bumgenius recently posted on facebook that you can use the v4 pocket nappy without the insert in the pool so i gues would work with any pocket nappy that is fleece lined and they advised not to use flips in the pool because of pul being close to babies skin :flower:


----------



## Surreal

strawberry19 said:


> bumgenius recently posted on facebook that you can use the v4 pocket nappy without the insert in the pool so i gues would work with any pocket nappy that is fleece lined and they advised not to use flips in the pool because of pul being close to babies skin :flower:

True, actually thought there was supposed to be an insert in a swim diaper, but since there isn't? Yeah, that would be really uncomfortable. :wacko:


----------



## Aunty E

An unstuffed ebay cheapy is actually very like my imse vimse swim nappies, so I'm sure it would be fine :)


----------



## Rachel_C

No normal swim nappies aren't absorbent either. Nappies aren't so waterproof that wee won't get out/water get in while swimming... the wee just escapes.


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

It's as Rachel said-swim nappies aren't meant to catch pee. The pee just disperses out into the water, where the chlorine keeps the water sanitary. Pools use a hig level of chlorine, and when there are a lot of young kids in they 'shock' the pool at the end of the day. Same as you would at home if you have a pool with water treatment-it's a pain in the rear to manage though! 

Swim nappies just keep the poop in. I used to use a FuzziBunz without an insert.


----------



## Surreal

Ah, okay, that makes sense. :)

Whoo! Having a "staycation" next week, and taking Eli to a local swim park. It'll be his first time in a pool, and I didn't want to have to buy disposable swimmers, if I could improvise.

Thanks for your help, ladies! :D


----------

